# Aftermarket headlight assembly



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

2016 Limited or Premier? Or asked another way, Gen I or Gen II?


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

eBay, there's really only one alternative I've seen forntheb2016-2019 headlights. It's got a big C shaped DRL and what looks like 3 projector lenses. I believe it uses the turn signal behind one of the lenses.

You could also try some of the Chinese shops. You may need to do some custom wiring on a CN market light, but there may be more options.


----------

